# Domestic



## gteam18 (Nov 14, 2017)

Seems like I have been looking and looking for legit sources. They are all the same. Lots of good reviews but others saying not to touch the company. I am not in a bind I?m good now but need to find good source for future use. Can anyone help me with my predicament? Thank you for your time.


----------



## BadGas (Nov 17, 2017)

The answers you seek are all around.. but no one will just give them to you.. Especially because you're too polite. 

Seriously.. gotta look around.. hang around and read read read.. More will reveal itself if you put in the effort. 

Nothing good comes easy.



gteam18 said:


> Seems like I have been looking and looking for legit sources. They are all the same. Lots of good reviews but others saying not to touch the company. I am not in a bind I?m good now but need to find good source for future use. Can anyone help me with my predicament? Thank you for your time.


----------



## brazey (Nov 18, 2017)

Welcome...


----------



## gteam18 (Nov 21, 2017)

BadGas said:


> The answers you seek are all around.. but no one will just give them to you.. Especially because you're too polite.
> 
> Seriously.. gotta look around.. hang around and read read read.. More will reveal itself if you put in the effort.
> 
> Nothing good comes easy.



My head is about to pop I have been looking so much. Lol. I have seen them all and more but still feel like I?m missing a diamond in the ruff somewhere.


----------



## gteam18 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 14, 2018)

gteam18 said:


> Seems like I have been looking and looking for legit sources. They are all the same. Lots of good reviews but others saying not to touch the company. I am not in a bind I?m good now but need to find good source for future use. Can anyone help me with my predicament? Thank you for your time.


Check out our list
The Growth Clinic



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## superted (Oct 14, 2018)

You wont go far wrong with the Sponsors here 

Ted


----------



## pgc640 (Nov 16, 2018)

gteam18 said:


> Seems like I have been looking and looking for legit sources. They are all the same. Lots of good reviews but others saying not to touch the company. I am not in a bind I?m good now but need to find good source for future use. Can anyone help me with my predicament? Thank you for your time.


I'm not trying to be a jerkoff but, I've seen so many reviews of lab and all they say is the stuff got there fast it didn't hurt when they shot it it looks clear the bottle looks good and that's it that is not a useful review. I can send you grapeseed oil and it won't hurt when you shoot it it'll look great you'll give me the same review please wait a few weeks I want to hear of you after it starts to work. Or if it doesn't work


----------



## MarySRHealth (Nov 20, 2018)

Good


----------



## heavyhitter2 (Nov 27, 2018)

Monster is located pretty close


----------

